# period after failed ivf



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how long your next period usually takes after failed IVF?  I had a heavy bleed after negative preg test over a month ago and nothing since.  I was on prostap, progesterone pessaries (utrogestan) and oestrogen tablets, I had frozen embryo transfer..  I am also having lots of upper abdominal aches and pains and digestive upsets.  Wondering if this is common.
Thanks for any advice!
x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Mogscat - depending how sensitive you are to the meds it can take a while. I had 80 days to wait after one cycle   but you've had a bleed already so that's good....I would think AF will show her face soon  

Hope you're doing ok  

Grey xx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Grey, meds seem to have had funny effects!  But otherwise I am ok.
Hope you are doing OK too.
xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes unfortunately they do seem to play havoc but hopefully your system will be back on track soon....thinking of you

Grey xx


----------



## Disney26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Mogscat,

Sorry for your failed cycle.  So disappointing isn't it.  

I hope you don't mind me posting on here - I just had a bfn after a FET and wondered how long it took for you to have your bleed after stopping the medication?  I just want for it to be over now so I can have a break and then start again.  IVF seems to have taken over our lives! 

Hope your cycle starts again soon and its not too long a wait for you. Hopefully you discomfort stops soon too.


----------



## willing (Nov 14, 2011)

It usually takes me two days only.


----------



## Boom27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi 
I am new to this site only joined yesterday. I am 42 (43 next month) and have just had my first IVF cycle. during the last 2 days i have been reeling really emotional and getting period like cramps. Today was testing day, but i knew it hadn't worked when i started to bleed. i took the test anyway, and it was a BFN. So now i am dealt with the pain and heartbreak of our first NHS funded treatment. 

Silly question, but can i count this bleed as the 1st day of a period? 

we have fallen pregnant 2 years ago, however that ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks.

As i approach 43, i feel like time is running out, and i am too old to carry on. I was just wondering if anyone has been through IVF and then fallen pregnant naturally.

my eyes are so sore from crying all day, and i just cant let go of my dream.     

Sorry to ramble xx


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Boom, I am so sorry. I know how  emotional and devastating  it is when you have high hopes and waiting so long to get pregnant but it just not happening. I am in similar situation. Had 2 ivf cycles (1 on NHS and 1 private) both ended up BFN.  But I still have hope and not giving up. You may got pregnant naturally if you still menstruating.  Take time to heal and look after yourself.     

I would count your bleed as you 1 day of period.


----------

